# New Tattoo, VOODOO DOLL



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Dec 11, 2008)

I had some time to put this thing together and draw it out and we had some one cancel there tattoo so I slaped a few bucks down and said lets do it, it pays working in a tattoo shop


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice. I like it


----------



## yevetz (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## thedownside (Dec 12, 2008)

mannnnn, that kicks ass in so many dimensions!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 12, 2008)

nice one, pretty well done! 


cant wait to get my next one!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 12, 2008)

nice black and grey work. be sure to post new pics in a month or 2 when it is healed. i would really like to see how well defined the stitches stay.


----------



## Misanthropy (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick ink, reminds of one of korns album covers.
I would like to get a sleeve myself once I have spare cash and the actual tat ideas.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Dec 12, 2008)

thumbs up dude


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Dec 12, 2008)

its kind of...cute? in a disturbing way lol


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2008)

nice shading, looks good.

how big is it? Korn influence? lol


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Dec 16, 2008)

Its about 6"X6" and no Korn had nothing to do with this one LOL, its more about my life and things Ive gone thru and all that, Plus I work part time at a tattoo shop and when theres free time I step in


----------



## budda (Dec 16, 2008)

6x6 not bad!

yeah if i worked at hanger 18 (where i get mine done) i'd be screwed.. and probably disowned lol.

you've been a voodoo doll? lol


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats pretty cool.


----------

